# (Apparently) A true job application for MacDonalds



## amastie (Feb 3, 2009)

At this link:
McDonalds Job Application


----------



## Meg (Feb 3, 2009)

I've read this so many times, but it still cracks me up when it comes around again.  I don't get sick of this one!


----------



## white page (Feb 5, 2009)

What a great way to start the day , love it .  That youngster is a genius !

Thank you ! Amastie .


----------

